# Help with dating Ehrlich pipes



## PiperPilot (Nov 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any expertise in Ehrlich pipes? I recently had a batch of pipes fall into my lap to restore and at least 10 are very nice looking Ehrlichs. I'm trying to date them and find a little more info on them.
I've seen the '68-'69 catalog pages and recognized a couple from there. The one thing that is puzzling me is that the ones that I recognized match the catalog in that the stem is marked with an E in a circle. Also, they are stamped "supreme", "select", etc... 
However, many of them are stamped with just the E with no circle. Same font, same size. Also, the ones without the circle are stamped "EHRLICH IMPORTED BRIAR" on one side, "BOSTON" on the other and no grade mentioned. One of them is only marked on the bottom "T EHRLICH". 
Also, I have a few billiards with saddle bits, but that shape is not in the catalog. 
Before anyone mentions it, I am well aware that they still run shops in Boston and Harvard Square. I have been to the Boston shop and the owner there told me "you need to go see my brother in Harvard Square" and walked away from me. He had cigar customers. I was put off by the experience and not sure I want to try again with them. I can be spiteful. 
Any help or info would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Not much help, but there's this:

E-Em -- Pipes : Logos & Markings


----------



## PiperPilot (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Jim. 
Yeah, saw that. It actually did help because I was beginning to think that those that did not have the circle might be replacement stems. At least it validated that they are probably originals. I'll keep pressing on. By the way, they smoke like dreams.


----------

